# GOAL'S BFS Law Primer Course



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

GOAL'S BFS Law Primer Course
February 3, 2009 Instructors: Looking for a Refresher Course on MA Gun Laws?​
Just a quick note to all MA Certified Instructors...We still have room in the BFS Law Primer class scheduled at the GOAL headquarters on Tuesday, February 17. The class is from 6-9pm and is $15 for GOAL members, $55 for all others. Please see the course description below. If you have any questions, please feel free to call the GOAL office at 508-393-5333.

The GOAL Foundation often receives inquiries from both new and seasoned firearm instructors about refresher courses. Our BFS Primer course is definitely part of a well rounded "refresher". As instructors certified by the Commonwealth, as well as the NRA, we are required to convey sections of Massachusetts law (Chapter 140 § 131P).

This class runs approximately 3 hours. Topics covered include: frequently asked questions by students, suggested material for student packets and a review of the course requirements for Basic Firearm Safety Instructors certified by the Colonel of the Massachusetts State Police and general gun law.

You do not need to be an NRA Instructor to attend but must be a BFS Certified Instructor.

*Pre-registration is required. Please call Jon Green at (508) 393-5333 or send email to jongr[email protected].


Angela/GOAL
Gun Owners' Action League


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

March 12, 2009 Instructors: Looking for a Refresher Course on MA Gun Laws? ​
Just a quick note to all MA Certified Instructors...We still have room in the BFS Law Primer class scheduled at the Taunton Rifle & Pistol Club on Monday, March 16. The class is from 6-9pm and is $15 for GOAL members, $55 for all others. Please see the course description below. If you have any questions, please feel free to call the GOAL office at 508-393-5333.

The GOAL Foundation often receives inquiries from both new and seasoned firearm instructors about refresher courses. Our BFS Primer course is definitely part of a well rounded "refresher". As instructors certified by the Commonwealth, as well as the NRA, we are required to convey sections of Massachusetts law (Chapter 140 § 131P).

This class runs approximately 3 hours. Topics covered include: frequently asked questions by students, suggested material for student packets and a review of the course requirements for Basic Firearm Safety Instructors certified by the Colonel of the Massachusetts State Police and general gun law.

You do not need to be an NRA Instructor to attend but must be a BFS Certified Instructor.

*Pre-registration is required. Please call Jon Green at (508) 393-5333 or send email to [email protected].


----------

